# qt5-xmlpatterns failing to compile



## TELunus (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm trying to update my installation of textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns using `sudo portmaster -mMAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes --delete-build-only qt5-xmlpatterns > qt5-xmlpatterns.log.txt`

Unfortunately I get errors printed:

```
Running configuration tests...
Done running configuration tests.

Configure summary:

QtXmlPatterns:
  XML schema support ..................... yes

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'make'.
Once everything is built, Qt is installed.
You should NOT run 'make install'.
Note that this build cannot be deployed to other machines or devices.

Prior to reconfiguration, make sure you remove any leftovers from
the previous build.

qqmlxmllistmodel.cpp:935:22: error: cannot initialize a variable of type 'QV4::ExecutionEngine *' with an rvalue of type 'QV8Engine *'
    ExecutionEngine *v4engine = engine->handle();
                     ^          ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
```
 and the port fails to install.  I've also attached the standard output from portmaster.

`freebsd-version` gives `11.2-RELEASE-p8`, and `uname -a` gives `FreeBSD my.domain.name 11.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`


As far as I can tell google hasn't heard of this error.  Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong or how I could resolve this (besides just installing the binary package instead)?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 5, 2019)

I cannot reproduce this error. Try, to deinstall old version first and build it again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

TELunus said:


> freebsd-version gives  11.2-RELEASE-p8, and  uname -a gives  FreeBSD my.domain.name 11.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018 root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64


This looks like a discrepancy. Your updated kernel hasn't been booted yet and is still running a 'plain' 11.2-RELEASE without any patches. Did you ever reboot after running freebsd-update(8)?

It's supposed to look like this:

```
dice@wintermute:~ % freebsd-version
11.2-RELEASE-p8
dice@wintermute:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD wintermute.dicelan.home 11.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Tue Jan  8 21:35:12 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Note the -p8 in the uname(1) output.


----------



## TELunus (Feb 5, 2019)

It looks like this has gotten cleared up, though I'm not exactly certain what did the trick.  Good catch SirDice that I hadn't restarted after an update, but I had been having the same problem before installing the update at all.  I wound up running `sudo pkg autoremove -y`, which among other things deinstalled the old version, then restarted, and tried again, and it worked.


----------



## goshanecr (Mar 11, 2019)

I have exactly same issue and I found what cause problem:
It depends on lang/qt5-qml which will 5.10.1 version and that package renamed to x11-toolkits/qt5-declarative on 5.12.1, but it is not updated before textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns builds and that caused problem.
I'm deinstall lang/qt5-qml and on upgrading textproc/qt5-xmltemplates it install new version x11-toolkits/qt5-declarative.

That piece of your log illustrate this:

```
/usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_NO_NARROWING_CONVERSIONS_IN_CONNECT -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_XMLPATTERNS_LIB -DQT_QML_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB --include /usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns/work/qtxmlpatterns-everywhere-src-5.12.0/src/imports/xmllistmodel/.moc/moc_predefs.h -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -I/usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns/work/qtxmlpatterns-everywhere-src-5.12.0/src/imports/xmllistmodel -I/usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns/work/qtxmlpatterns-everywhere-src-5.12.0/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xmlpatterns/work/qtxmlpatterns-everywhere-src-5.12.0/include/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml/5.10.1 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml/5.10.1/QtQml -I/usr/local/include/qt5 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.12.0 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.12.0/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore -I/usr/include/c++/v1 -I/usr/lib/clang/6.0.0/include -I/usr/include -Muri=QtQuick.XmlListModel qqmlxmllistmodel.cpp -o .moc/qqmlxmllistmodel.moc
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -Winconsistent-missing-override -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_NO_NARROWING_CONVERSIONS_IN_CONNECT -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_XMLPATTERNS_LIB -DQT_QML_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml/5.10.1 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml/5.10.1/QtQml -I/usr/local/include/qt5 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtQml -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.12.0 -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore/5.12.0/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt5/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/qqmlxmllistmodel.o qqmlxmllistmodel.cpp
*** Error code 1
```


----------

